# blasc fehler



## buddabrot (19. November 2007)

hi leute,


blasc hat bei mir den fehler das es immer schreibt "keine daten zum übertragen" auch wenn ich 3 oder mehr lvl aufgestiegen bin!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


danke im vorraus


----------



## Scerijne (20. November 2007)

buddabrot schrieb:


> hi leute,
> blasc hat bei mir den fehler das es immer schreibt "keine daten zum übertragen" auch wenn ich 3 oder mehr lvl aufgestiegen bin!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Jau - ist bei mir das gleiche - seit dem neuen Spiele-Patch - ist irgendwie schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Chars sind auch alle auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius - hat das vielleicht damit was zu tun?

Dankeschön


----------



## Dadda (20. November 2007)

bei mir werden die Bosskills der Raidbosse nicht mehr übertragen, werden vom Profiler zwar erfasst aber nicht übertragen.
Der manuelle Upload verweist auch nur auf eine leere Seite.


----------



## Antweeta (20. November 2007)

Dadda schrieb:


> bei mir werden die Bosskills der Raidbosse nicht mehr übertragen, werden vom Profiler zwar erfasst aber nicht übertragen.
> Der manuelle Upload verweist auch nur auf eine leere Seite.



So geht es mir auch die Raidbosskills von Sonntag wurde nicht übertragen..... Erst wieder von gestern und das war nur einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupidus (20. November 2007)

Scerijne schrieb:


> meine Chars sind auch alle auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius - hat das vielleicht damit was zu tun?



also ich bin auf Blutkessel, und habe genau dass selbe problem...


----------



## Scerijne (21. November 2007)

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man machen kann?

Ist irgendwie blöd dass die Chars einfach stehen bleiben


----------



## joerg080883 (21. November 2007)

der bosscounter funzt net richtig... 

seit es den counter gibt hätt ich schon x mal in inis sein müssen aber dem ist nicht so...


----------



## Scerijne (22. November 2007)

also ich habe jetzt alles deinstalliert und neu installiert und zwar keine Meldung mehr, dass die Daten nicht übertragen werden, doch sind die Chars definitiv nicht aktualisiert - meine Priesterin ist schon lvl 33 und steht noch als 28 drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (22. November 2007)

Scerijne schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt alles deinstalliert und neu installiert und zwar keine Meldung mehr, dass die Daten nicht übertragen werden, doch sind die Chars definitiv nicht aktualisiert - meine Priesterin ist schon lvl 33 und steht noch als 28 drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das gleiche Problem bei mir. Die einzige Meldung die kommt, sagt mir, dass bei bestimmten Chars Blasc nicht aktiviert ist... das weiß ich und das soll auch so sein.. jedoch beachtet er die aktivierten Chars noch weniger als die deaktivierten... manueller Upload geht gar nicht mehr, da bekomme ich nur eine leere Seite zu Gesicht... 
Schade, denn eigentlich finde ich die Idee des Blasc sehr gut... nur bringt es keinem was, wenn's einfach nur Probleme macht.. ich denke, es gibt noch mehr als genug User, die noch weniger Lust dazu haben, sich mit der Installation bzw Instandsetzung des Blasc rumzuschlagen, als ich und die eher abgeschreckt von der ganzen Problematik sind.. so bleibt Blasc wohl vorerst nur eine gelungene Idee...


----------



## Antweeta (23. November 2007)

Gestern wieder raiden gewesen..... Letzte Aktualliesierung: 23.05 Uhr
Jo dass Romeo und Co gelegt wurden is wieder nicht drinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

